# Левосторонняя фораминальная грыжа диска L5-S1 до 12,5 мм



## de_do (28 Апр 2017)

Добрый день! Мне 28 лет, недавно аппарат мрт выявил у меня две грыжи межпозвоночного отдела.

С января 2014-го года я ходил в тренажерный зал: приседания со штангой, становая тяга - все это было. Летом 2015-го года в ногах появилось неприятное ощущение, будто что-то тянуло. Болей не было, да и прошло это через пару дней, так что особого значения я этому не придал. Осенью того же года неудачно спрыгнул с метровой высоты и почувствовал сильную боль в спине. Терапевт направил меня на рентген и к неврологу, который по результатам снимка поставил диагноз "остеохондроз поясничного отдела", прописал комбилипен табс и отпустил. Пропив курс таблеток, я почувствовал, что боль в спине прошла, но как бы в отместку заболела левая нога. Потерпев и похромав пару недель, решил пропить ещё курс этих же витаминов, после чего ногу отпустило. В зал вернулся, исключил приседания и становую, старался делать побольше упражнений на спину, такие как гиперэкстензия, вис на турнике и прочее.

Так почти спокойно (за исключением одного случая, когда мне продуло спину - спас, как обычно, комбилипен), я дожил до августа 2016-го, когда непривычно начала болеть спина.
Тут как раз подоспело окончание действия абонемента, и в зал я временно ходить перестал (но нет ничего более постоянного чем временное). В начале 2017-го года, левую ногу тянуло, появились боли, ходить стал прихрамывая. Снова записался к неврологу, получил лечение в виде мидокалма, противовоспалительных и электрофореза. Все это немного смягчило боли, но ходить было по-прежнему некомфортно. Далее невролог направил меня на МРТ, заключение и снимки которого находятся во вложении. Следом было направление к нейрохирургу (в итоге посетил двух). Оба рекомендовали операцию. По словам одного грыжа  ранее была даже больше,  но сейчас она все равно большая, старая, твердая и сама уже никуда не денется. По его же словам, физкультура тут бессильна, как и консервативное лечение.
На данный момент, поясница не беспокоит, болит нога во время ходьбы преимущественно в ягодице и тазобедренном суставе, иногда от ягодицы до икры будто молнией прошибает (не сказать бы что прямо невыносимо, но определенный дискомфорт есть). В горизонтальном положении ничего не болит, порой потягивает только. Онемений пока не было, только мурашки. На носочках, пятках ходить могу. Работа сидячая, но пока на больничном из-за операции по удалению кисты копчика.

Уважаемые врачи и форумчане, прошу совета. Единственный выход в моем случае - это оперативное удаление грыжи или же есть ещё какой способ справиться с этой напастью? Как только снимут ограничения после операции хотел попробовать начать ЛФК, продолжить занятия в зале дабы укрепить спину. Правда после слов нейрохирурга даже не знаю, стоит ли пробовать.


----------



## La murr (28 Апр 2017)

@de_do, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Апр 2017)

Показания к плановому оперативному вмешательству имеются.
Но с учетом клиники и течения заболевания можно добиться положительного результата от консервативного лечения, включающего: медикаментозную и мануальную терапию, ЛФК, ношение полужесткого корсета при физических нагрузках.
О штанге желательно забыть.


----------



## de_do (28 Апр 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо за ответ! 
Есть шанс что эта старая грыжа рассосётся? И под штангой Вы подразумеваете спорт зал вообще?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Апр 2017)

Штанга - это штанга, а спортзал - это спортзал.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (29 Апр 2017)

Если есть возможность потерпеть 6 мес. пройдите 1-2курса м/терапии +физио лечение ,  если будете соблюдать ортопедический режим то есть большая вероятность обойтись без операции.


----------



## de_do (22 Май 2017)

В последние дни старался побольше ходить, делал немного ЛФК, записался к мануальному терапевту (сеанс правда только в конце месяца), а также сходил к неврологу. Были прописаны Мидокалм, церебрекс и келтикам. Около четырех дней назад на фоне приема мидокалма с церебрексом появились сильные тянущие боли в левой икре, порой такие, что стоять на больной ноге крайне трудно (когда первый раз пил комбилипен было примерно то же самое, но за пару дней прошло). Вчера вечером когда лежал ощутимо тянуло обе ноги.
Сегодня утром по пути на работу стоял фактически на одной ноге и всерьез задумывался об операции. Не знаю, что это, но ощущения не самые приятные.


----------



## de_do (23 Май 2017)

Левая нога продолжает ныть даже в покое, обезболивающее ее совершенно не берет. Раньше было получше)


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Май 2017)

Ежели консервативное лечение не даёт желаемого результата,тогда стоит задуматься об оперативном лечении.


----------



## de_do (23 Май 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, задумываюсь ежечасно 

Странное дело, поясница не болит совершенно, ну разве что поднывает иногда, но нога будто живёт какой-то своей жизнью. 
А насчёт обезболивающего я погорячился, Нимесил весьма прилично снял боль, я даже хромать перестал)


----------



## de_do (19 Июл 2017)

В итоге все свелось к операции. Прооперировали меня 17.07.2017. На данный момент чувствую себя хорошо, хожу понемногу в корсете по этажу (ещё пока не выписали). Доктор говорит, что у меня все прекрасно и при условии соблюдения рекомендаций через 1,5 месяца смогу делать что моей душе угодно.


----------



## La murr (19 Июл 2017)

@de_do, теперь многое зависит от Вас.
Восстанавливайтесь правильно.
Всё будет хорошо!


----------



## de_do (19 Июл 2017)

@La murr, большое спасибо за поддержку!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июл 2017)

de_do написал(а):


> В итоге все свелось к операции. Прооперировали меня 17.07.2017. На данный момент чувствую себя хорошо, хожу понемногу в корсете по этажу (ещё пока не выписали). Доктор говорит, что у меня все прекрасно и при условии соблюдения рекомендаций через 1,5 месяца смогу делать что моей душе угодно.


А душе угодно летать!
А телу лежать!
От первого болит спина от падения.
От второго болит спина от ожирения.

Не сделаете выводов, снова на операцию.
От чего первая грыжа, разобрались?


----------



## de_do (21 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, очень надеюсь, что разобрался


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июл 2017)

Так от чего?


----------



## de_do (22 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, преимущественно сидячий/неправильный образ жизни - остеохондроз. Чрезмерные нагрузки на спину в спортзале - грыжа. Отсутствие лечения и нежелание лишний раз поберечься - ещё большая грыжа. Думаю как-то так


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июл 2017)

То есть нет правильного стереотипа движений соотствующего состоянию позвоночника. Что и надо тренировать!


----------



## de_do (26 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, не подскажите, можно ли в моем нынешнем состоянии (1,5 месяца после операции) отправиться в долгую поездку на автомобиле? На пассажирском разложенном сидении


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2017)

@de_do, вполне. Большинство уже за рулем.


----------



## de_do (26 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!


----------



## Виталий (26 Авг 2017)

de_do написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, не подскажите, можно ли в моем нынешнем состоянии (1,5 месяца после операции) отправиться в долгую поездку на автомобиле? На пассажирском разложенном сидении


Я через месяц из МСК в Крым ездил, на разложенное сиденье пару пледов, для выравнивания по высоте спинки и сиденья, сверху надувной матрас или обычный, и кровать аля плацкарт или купе готова, хоть куда можно ехать при остановке ГАИ попой поворачивался и шов показывал, отставали)

Боялся, что растрясусь, но делал МРТ до выезда и после, в Крыму, криминала не появилось, вылазить и залазить аккуратно с опорой на руки через живот, цепляться даже хвостом, но у Вас мышечный корсет я так понял в порядке, Вам проще


----------



## de_do (26 Авг 2017)

@Виталий, благодарю за информацию! Мышечный корсет за почти год отсутствия физических нагрузок боюсь уже превратился в жировой)


----------



## de_do (31 Авг 2017)

@Виталий, вы, я так понимаю, на отдых ездили? Плавали?


----------



## Виталий (31 Авг 2017)

de_do написал(а):


> @Виталий, вы, я так понимаю, на отдых ездили? Плавали?


Я на море ещё, но стало оно холодное и теперь думаю заходить в него или перестраховаться + 22 примерно вода, в середине месяца обратно, это вот делема пока не знаю как) 2,5 часа сидя в самолёте, а я ещё не садился, перестраховываюсь на свою голову..)

Как путешествие на авто?


----------



## de_do (31 Авг 2017)

@Виталий, авто кажется отменилось. Теперь самолёт и море)
Расскажите, пожалуйста, как плавалось вам? Корсет носили?


----------



## Виталий (1 Сен 2017)

На машине не поедете? Плавал маску, трубку и поплыл, главное чтоб больших волн не было, и чем дольше тем лучше, корсет и сейчас ещё периодически ношу, без корсета прошел 4 км, потом мышыцы разболелись, теперь на большие не знаю, носить или нет


----------



## de_do (1 Сен 2017)

@Виталий, да, машина полностью отпала. Разве что из аэропорта до отеля


----------



## Виталий (1 Сен 2017)

Для меня сидя лететь больший подвиг, чем лёжа ехать) море холодное, начал ходить нахаживать стометровки по пляжу, мышыцы все работают оказывается когда по песку идёшь, ноги же проваливаются немного, альтернатива хождения по нескольким км по асфальту


----------



## de_do (2 Сен 2017)

@Виталий, я бы предпочел машину конечно, но судьба решила иначе)
Ну ничего, часик посижу, часик постою. Благо лететь всего-ничего. 
Прилечу - тоже попробую по пляжу походить, все равно нужна альтернатива ходьбе здесь, дома


----------



## de_do (7 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
4,5 месяца после операции, полторы недели назад начал ходить в спортзал с инструктором. Дискомфорт в левой ноге и ягодице, который уже практически не ощущался - усилился, плюс прибавился дискомфорт в пояснице. Также правая нога и ягодица, которые после операции иногда чуть-чуть потягивали (до спортзала, при ходьбе) стали потягивать сильнее. Подскажите, пожалуйста, это может быть временное ухудшение как, скажем, когда только начинаешь делать лфк, или стоит прекратить занятия?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2017)

Сложно ответить. Если от упражнений, то скорее мышцы. А в покое есть боли?


----------



## de_do (7 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, если сижу то спина может немножко поныть, если лежу - то все хорошо

@Доктор Ступин, я в принципе вообще чувствую, что организм находится в некотором шоке от того, что с ним происходит в последнее время: из лежачего положения переместился а сидячее (я только три недели назад вышел на работу после операции), потом ещё и спорт зал. Мурашки бывает ползают и по ногам и по рукам. Неудивительно конечно, что мышцы (предположительно) так реагируют, ведь я почти полгода тяжелее 2 кг ничего не поднимал


----------

